# molly babies ( and more to come )



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi i have a 10 gallon aquarium and i got 4 mollies. 2 dalmatian , 1 silver and 1 black. there is 2 boys and 2 girls. a week later after i got them they had 5 babies. i plan on keeping them but what should i do with the other future babies? i don't want to end up with a overstocked 10 gallon.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Well, with future babies if you find you are overstocking your tank you can do a couple of things. One would be to buy another tank and have that be their home. Another would be to see if your local fish store accepts fry. If he/she does but not for store credit, I would recommend you do donate them anyway. Another option would be to sell/give away your fry to family or friends. You could also post an add on CL and see if anyone would want some free/cheap fry. Well, that is some things you can do. Hope this helped.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Another option (while not as pleasant) would be to just let your fish eat them. Sad, but thats what happens. Im a softy and can't, so i have a separate tank for mine....


----------

